# Giant Hungarian House Pigeon Help!



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, ive been so busy lately that is has beena while since i have been here, but now i return with new questions about Giant Hungarian house pigeons!!!!! totally by accident a friend of mine bought me a few west of England tumblers as he knew they were my fave breed, but mixed in was this big pure white crested and muffed pigeon (bad condition actually), and after a quick search i found it out to be a giant Hungarian house pigeon. Very placid, due to its size i assumed it was a cock bird but now i know what it is i think it is a hen. There is NO information on these birds apart from them being big, and rubbish parent lol so i was hoping someone here would have so more insightful knowledge. The trouble is, regardless of what sex it is there is only one of them, and they are very hard to come by here in England and are around £100 each!!!! so if i was to cross breed, what kind of breed are we talking? i know they cross them into Indian fantails to get more size into them, what about west of England? would the young have a crest if it was paired to a none crestred bird? i am going to keep it on its own for a while because it is very light and in bad condition, so its having 'the works' done for him/her over the next few weeks while i keep an eye and ear out for a a mate-canker/cocci/worms/high protein diet/minerals etc. Ill try and get a pic up tomorrow, any advice on this breed is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

I have consulted my good friend Mr google, and he has failed me. I see what you mean, all image and no info on websites. I'll ask around for you


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks, two heads are better then one!....unless all you have to wear is a tight turtle neck. Anyone else? I can tell this bird will be a stunner when he in back in condition, his muffs have grown out and and buts some wait on. I'd just like to know more about the breed really and if i cant find a mate the same as him on very similar.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

congratz on your new big pigeon, here is a contact here in the US by email to get more information and perhaps contacts, you never know, it is always nice to chat it up about a favorite breed. this is a classified ad for someone who breeds them.

Giant House Pigeons – Champion at Pageant and Des Moines National. $100 each. Bob Nolan 949-493-0167 

[email protected]



also here is a link to one ad, not sure how up to date it is , but you could probably take a day trip and meet halfway if he still has pigeons to sell to get her a mate. here is the link

http://www.birds4saleuk.co.uk/10991-hungarian-giant-house-pigeons-for-sale.htm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is a picture for those having trouble with google image.. not sure why there are allot of pictures of them.


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the contact, i will drop them a line when i get the chance and see if he can shed any light on the breed for me. Here is a pic i took earlier today, he had cleaned up a treat and dived straight in the bath i put down (with dyna-mite in it) you could tell it had been a while for him/her. Another thing i noticed was its muffs and primary flights on one wing have been plucked (apart from the longest two, there is a small amount of blood on the feet follicles). I assume someone did this as the old ones were damaged and wanted them to grow back better? I dont know if this is normal practice It doesn't do much but rest, which i suppose is good for it, it is lighter than my rollers and that cant be good for a large bird, but its showing no signs of illness which is good. I know enough about pigeons to know it is not sick, just in bad condition with no form at all. Some high protein food and exercise will help. I will treat it as a precaution though.My friend picked it up in a mixed crate of west of England tumblers at some fur & feathers market. I look forward to seeing the bird it becomes in a few months.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well he is in good hands now. the feathers may have been plucked to keep him from flying and getting lost if he was let out. they will grow back of course. the muffs sometimes they trim those to keep them from flipping eggs out of their nest or make it a bit easier to mate. or just for hygeine.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

check the contact in London as well to see if he still sells birds the link is in my other post..up there ^


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

Brill thanks.


----------



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey wodin! I have many fantail Hungarian mixes. Here are some pics I posted a few years ago
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/indian-fantail-crossbreeds-53731-2.html


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

Pigeonfan94 said:


> Hey wodin! I have many fantail Hungarian mixes. Here are some pics I posted a few years ago
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/indian-fantail-crossbreeds-53731-2.html


wow thanks, stunning birds, i especially like the tiger grizzle in the 1st picture, was this a straight hungarian x indian fantail? its tail looks normal sized? very pretty bird. I am unsure of the sex of my Hungarian, like i said its so big i automatically thought it was a cock, but because its so lethargic it hasn't cooed or displayed yet. we will see, then maybe i will get it a fantail mate. I know someone who has a nice indigo fantail cock which might bring out some nice colours in the offspring, but i want to get the bird back in tip top condition before i breed.


----------



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Wodin said:


> wow thanks, stunning birds, i especially like the tiger grizzle in the 1st picture, was this a straight hungarian x indian fantail? its tail looks normal sized? very pretty bird. I am unsure of the sex of my Hungarian, like i said its so big i automatically thought it was a cock, but because its so lethargic it hasn't cooed or displayed yet. we will see, then maybe i will get it a fantail mate. I know someone who has a nice indigo fantail cock which might bring out some nice colours in the offspring, but i want to get the bird back in tip top condition before i breed.


The first 2 birds are straight Hungarian mixed with Indian fantail. The last 2 are the result of breeding the tiger grizzle back to a pure Indian fantail


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

What was the straight hungarian cross like? did it have a large tail? to me it just looks like another hungarian. If you dont mind me asking what colours were the parents? i have a pure white one and would love to get something like this! I cant find anyone but you who has hungarians, what are they like as a breed? any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

i may have found HER a mate after all, im still quite interested int he fantail cross though and any other info anyone can offer! what an illusive breed!


----------

